# Lost 2 Flyrods @ Animas Highbridge Takeout



## geologize75 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Thanks to an honest person!*

Found & turned in to DPD by a person with great karma! I can't wait to meet and thank you personally. Dan



geologize75 said:


> REWARD$$$ for safe return of 2 flyrods lost at Animas River high bridge takeout between 5 & 8 PM on MON JUNE 22. Dan 970.385.4193


----------

